# Blood Pressure Screening



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

What are the correct codes (CPT and ICD9) for a simple Blood Pressure screen by a nurse. There are no apparent doctor's orders or dx for medical necessity. Only a reading was given, 140/90. What are the codes...or can it even be coded? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## codingranny (Dec 13, 2012)

screening for hypertension is v81.8 and you would use 99211


----------



## LLovett (Dec 13, 2012)

*Not a billable service as described*

In order to use 99211 it must be incident to and there must be an actual evaluation and management service provided.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

There is no incident or order by an MD. So a 99211 seems incorrect per guidelines. It is a drop in Blood Pressure check by a nurse. All we have is the reading 140/90.

 I dont think we are the first office to have to do this. So, um, what are the codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 13, 2012)

A nurse cannot initiate a visit with a patient which is why you cannot justify the 99211.  If the patient needs an eval for BP, they must first be evaluated by the physician.  Since this did not happen the service provided is invalid and cannot be billed.


----------



## fredcpc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Blood Pressure Check*

I agree with you, Debra. But I dont think we are the first office to have someone pop in, want a BP check, the MD is booked up, and so he gets one. 

Do offices give the BP checks out for free or is there an alternative way to code this?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 13, 2012)

No there is no legitimate way to code this.  I agree it is being done, it is not correct but you still cannot code it.


----------

